

Del.icio.us alternative that actually has a revenue model - discodoc
http://www.hoarde.rs

======
BobbyH
Their revenue model is: (A) one AdSense ad per page, and (B) rewriting URLs to
append their own affiliate link (if an affiliate code does not currently
exist).

For the record, Delicious alternative Pinboard also has a revenue model,
whereby they charge each new user a certain amount, and then also have a
premium offering whereby bookmarked links are archived.

------
hartror
From the FAQ:

 _We want to be financially responsible and come up with some way to keep this
site running. As you've likely noticed, relevent contextual ads from Google
make an appearance on each of our pages._

 _Also, taking a page from the excellent StackOverflow's book, we also rewrite
links to certain sites and append our affiliate ID. It's our hope that the
combination of these two solutions will be the least intrusive way to cover
the costs of providing this site as a resource for our users._

<http://www.hoarde.rs/about/>

------
JSig
From the FAQ:

"hoarde.rs is based on Yahoo! Inc's del.icio.us a social bookmarking site that
has recently been decommisioned."

This is not true. See -> <http://www.delicious.com/>

~~~
nmunson
Not decommissioned, just planning to change owners:
[http://blog.delicious.com/blog/2010/12/whats-next-for-
delici...](http://blog.delicious.com/blog/2010/12/whats-next-for-
delicious.html)

------
rryan
<http://pinboard.in>

~~~
idlewords
Heh, yeah, I saw the title and thought this was a post about us.

I would strongly encourage all our competitors to adopt this elegant business
model.

------
RossDM
All of the links feel ridiculously huge. I thought we got past this whole Web
2.0 thing?

------
raz0r
Actually it looks very bad, feels clunky and the revenue model is idiotic with
a passion.

